# Distributor rebuild parts



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I have a 65 w/ 389 and the stock points distributor with a SE single wire elctronic conversion. I'd like to rebuild the distributor but can't seem to find the bushings etc to rebuild mine vs buying a rebuilt one. Any one have parts numbers or sources for the needed parts? Thanks


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I used this one to reduce the up/down play to .015" . I cleaned and re-used by stock weights b/c they looked higher quality. This kit used to have a brass travel limiting bushing. You can experiment with the springs. You don't have to replace both the way it is set up, it is combined. Mine runs well having all the cent. advance in by 2900 rpm. You should get good data on the current set-up before you make changes.
*Moroso 26140 Distributor Gear Shim Kit and *
*Moroso 72310 Distributor Advance Recurve Kit*


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Thanks for that im looking for the bushings and seals that the shaft rides on inside the body.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Here is and old forum that may answer some questions. Distributor Parts ID
IIRC most posts state the bushings rarely need to be replaced. I found the felt washer and lead wire online at Crowley Marine.


----------

